# Prayers please - UPDATE



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My brother Jacob and his wife Keziah came back from their honeymoon today, they stopped in here on their way back home to catch up for christmas etc. Jacob had a bit of an ear infection so he popped into our doctor for some antibiotics. While he was there, Kez suddenly got sick. She started fitting and her temp skyrocketed. She was admitted to the local hospital and has now been transferred to a bigger one. They are still doing tests so we dont know what is wrong yet but she is still fitting. 

I'd really appreciate if you could spare a thought in your prayers


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

ray: 
:hug: 
I hope she gets better soon


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

:hug: ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

Oh dear! This is the couple that we just saw pics of their wedding? Were did they go on their honeymoon? Prayers from PA, ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

Oh Keren, Prayers to them from Colorado. I pray that they find out what is wrong. I guess really the lord already was watching over them because they were at the Dr. at the time.
ray: ray:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

I'll keep Keziah in my prayers as well as the family; and the doctors for a quick diagnosis.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

Prayers for an accurate diagnosis and healing


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

ray: coming your families way.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

Prayers coming your way, I hope she gets better soon ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

ray: from Idaho coming to you and your family. Please keep us posted


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

thanks guys. I didnt realise there was a prayer thread, should have put this there :doh:

They have done a heap of tests and havent found anything, and want to discharge her even though she is still in a lot of pain :? I guess they figure it is not lifethreatening and she may as well be at home and not running up a hospital bill. My brother booked them into a hotel near the hospital last night to get some sleep and be closer (5 mins from the hotel, an hour from our house). We havent heard an update yet.

Thank you so much for your support.

Btw they went to Fiji for their honeymoon.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

ray: Thoughts and prayers coming from South Carolina for a speedy recovery. ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

I will pray ... ray:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

ray:

I don't know what the equivilent of 'fitting' is over here, but maybe she ate something that was she was allergic to?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Prayers please*

thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.

It was a bit scary, because of course you start thinking about all those sinister things like tumours etc.

She is home (well our home, anyway) and still not well but better. They believe it is some sort of viral infection that will hang around for around 7 days - will ask her the name of it in the morning. But its not life threatening or anything.

 Again, thanks 

Appreciate it more than you know

PS Amos, fitting aka convulsing, seizures etc


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

Keren, that is good news. But I will keep praying for her to feel better soon.

Glad to hear it is not anything life threatening.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Prayers please*

ray: for her to recover fast. i know that every one on here's prayers are ans because they got me better


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Kez is back in hospital. 

She went to our local doctor again yesterday afternoon because she wasnt feeling any better at all. He immediately admitted her to the local hospital (not the big one where she was before) and started her on a drip, a heap of different painkillers, something to stop the nausea and something to help her sleep. He was furious that they didnt keep her longer at the bigger hospital. He rang them to get copies of the tests etc. well turns out they never did a brain scan and he was mightily p'offed about that. I have a feeling he will organise to have the scan done.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well it definently sounds like shes in the right place now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh poor girl. will keep her in my prayers


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, Please keep us posted. I will pray that this Dr, can figure something out. ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, continued prayers for relief from her symptoms and that the answers come quickly. Thinking of her family too. :grouphug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor dear... ray: Have you heard anything new?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Well it sounds as though she has a more competent doctor this time around so that is good. I do hope they find the cause and can cure her soon. 
ray: Prayers still coming from South Carolina ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Keren, Do you have any news for us? 

Still praying for her and the family ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how are things keren....?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

No change yet ... still playing the waiting game


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

the waiting games is such ....a pain....


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Keren, how is Kez?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oops I updated on my other forum but forgot here  sorry guys. 

They managed to get home last week, doctors didnt really figure out what it was so couldnt give her anything to help, just supportive therapy. She was still really weak and not eating much when they left, but feeling slightly better. 

Thank you guys for all your support. It was a very scarey time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome Keren... :hug: ...I will still pray... that everything gets better soon.. ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to hear she is home but sorry they have not found out what is wrong. Hope sure recovers fully very soon.


----------

